# Calvus BCWP (Pics)



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey guys,

Got a few more pics of my calvus. Hope you like?

*Altolamprologus calvus black congo white pearl (wild female)*









I like this next pic (even though it is a little out of focus).
I am reminded of the cartoon (Brother Bear) where the moose is yelling at his echo, "*NO, YOU SHUT UP!*"
The other fish has this, "I am not impressed" look.

*Altolamprologus calvus black congo white pearl (F1 fry)*


----------



## nmonigold87 (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish you lived closer and I would definitely would buy some of them fry


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

nmonigold87 said:


> I wish you lived closer and I would definitely would buy some of them fry


Freeport, think I drove past you one year heading out to Galena.

If you ever have an excuse to come near Chicagoland, I'll meet you near the IL/IN border in lake County, IN


----------



## dotbomb (Jan 5, 2011)

Those are great looking fish. I have family in Fort Wayne... wonder if they'll pick me up some fish and hold them for me


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

dotbomb said:


> Those are great looking fish. I have family in Fort Wayne... wonder if they'll pick me up some fish and hold them for me


Thanks dotbomb 

I go to Ft. Wayne on business once in a while - I just might be able to drop them off 

Anywho, they are cute little boogers. Here's a couple more pics


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

Couple older pics of the wild caught parents of those fry (pre DSLR :roll: )










This is the dominant male in "light mode"









Here he is in "dark mode" I think he is pretending to be an inkfin :lol: 
This is closer to when I first got him a year or two ago.
He has grown a lot since then


















And a pic of the dominant male and the largest female
You can see some of their BCWP traits: big pearls & yellow on the forehead
The male is about 3.75" now - can't wait until he is 5+


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Awesome looking fish, just awesome!

So what tips does a successful altolamprologus breeder like yourself have to give to those of us who keep on trying to spawn these fish in vain? I have a trio of gold head comps in a 75G by themselves for 3 months now, and they just sit there and hardly move. I know they were spawning when I had them in my 240G, but in that tank the fry did not survive, and I could never get to the eggs. Now they have a tank to themselves with breeding caves and all, but they show no more signs of spawning. :roll:

What's you key to success?


----------



## karydas (Mar 21, 2005)

Great looking fish Razzo, well done.


----------



## Dane559 (Feb 27, 2011)

their beautiful! i was looking at these at the LFS today.. their a bit pricey at around $20 per 1 inch


----------



## Myrock (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice looking pics and nice fish :thumb:


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

fmueller said:


> Awesome looking fish, just awesome!
> 
> So what tips does a successful altolamprologus breeder like yourself have to give to those of us who keep on trying to spawn these fish in vain? I have a trio of gold head comps in a 75G by themselves for 3 months now, and they just sit there and hardly move. I know they were spawning when I had them in my 240G, but in that tank the fry did not survive, and I could never get to the eggs. Now they have a tank to themselves with breeding caves and all, but they show no more signs of spawning. :roll:
> 
> What's you key to success?


Hey Frank,

"Every good gift and every perfect gift is from above..." James 1:17 

Mt orange fin comps took two years before they started. My calvus started right away. Just do the basics well: provide great water quality and suitable spawning areas and they will get started when they are ready. I have some more wc Muzi gold head comps coming in soon and I hope they start right away. I also try to have at least two males and four females. Once one spawns, it seams like they all will start spawning and then you can't stop it. You will get overun with fry.

About keep fry alive, which is another major challenge we altolamp breeders face: I have had some trial and error and found some things that seem to work. If you want to shoot me a PM sometime and we can swap phone numbers and we can share some best practcies 

Take care,
Russ


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

karydas said:


> Great looking fish Razzo, well done.


Thank you


----------



## cnapierala (Dec 2, 2009)

Great looking fish. Some of the best i have seen.

Im getting a breeding trio of WC white calvus this weekend. Cant wait...


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

cnapierala said:


> Great looking fish. Some of the best i have seen.
> 
> Im getting a breeding trio of WC white calvus this weekend. Cant wait...


Good luck with that trio. Love white calvus. Please post pics


----------



## cnapierala (Dec 2, 2009)

Will do. Hopefully ill have time tonight.



Razzo said:


> cnapierala said:
> 
> 
> > Great looking fish. Some of the best i have seen.
> ...


----------



## giantkeeper (Mar 10, 2011)

Absolutely amazing group you have here!


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

giantkeeper said:


> Absolutely amazing group you have here!


Thanks


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I have been ignoring these guys since the arrival of the kilesa & callochromis. I did some major tank movements today and I put a group of my calvus fry in a 30 gallon tank with some black sand. The dust hasn't had time to setttle but they are starting to come out a little more. Here's a couple pics (however, they won't be as nice as the previous pics in this thread as those were taken with the DSLR whereas these new ones are with the point & shoot). Anyhow, hope you still enjoy them 

Take care,
Russ

I figured the striped fox shells, balck sand, and calvus bcwp might make for some ineresting pics...


----------



## AZcichlidfreak (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey Russ,
They still great! Wanted to let you know the 7 I got from you are doing excellent. And growing alittle faster than I expected from others comments about their slow growth rates. My biggest one is probably about 1.5". I was wondering where you get all your shells from?


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

AZcichlidfreak said:


> Hey Russ,
> They still great! Wanted to let you know the 7 I got from you are doing excellent. And growing alittle faster than I expected from others comments about their slow growth rates. My biggest one is probably about 1.5". I was wondering where you get all your shells from?


That is awesme to hear!!! 

Here is where I get my shells from: http://cichlidbreeding.com/products.php?cat=8

My adults breed in the Tonna Tessalata -Large shells

The shells in the most recent fry pics are:
Striped Fox Shells
Rapana Shells

The Fox shells are pretty coool looking.

Take care,
Russ


----------

